# New Again



## kreos (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi everybody.
I used to be registered on this forum as bassplayer, but when I went full time in my van last April I dumped the old computer and my old internet provider.  Anyway, I'm back, and since it seemed easier to just re-register than try to pick up my previous moniker I'm now called kreos (named after my lovely house with wheels).  Nice to be back.


----------



## sundown (Jan 12, 2008)

hi, kreos and welcome back
you'll notice a lot of new members and many old ones
and you'll also notice its still the best site around
sundown


----------



## lenny (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome, Kreos , hope you enjoy your second bite of the cherry.

Regards..Lenny


----------



## loubylou (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome back. Do tell us more about your travells and how you find fulltiming, as I for one, find it very couragious.
Louby


----------



## avandriver (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome back 

I hope you are keeping warm up in the hills 


Steve


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 13, 2008)

welcome back keep us informed of your travels


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome (back).


----------

